# inexpensive studio mics...



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

…i really need to buy three or four mics for recording. my budget is…non-existent.

can i get away with buying a few shure sm57s, 58s for about $100 apiece?

we'd be using them mostly to mic the drum kit.

we do have one, good quality condenser – i think it’s a rode.

-dh


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

you should be able to get away with two overhead mics...like they did in the "olden days"...check out the various vids on this technique...

[video=youtube;aD_IPYqN9Vk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD_IPYqN9Vk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

David, have you thought about buying one of the inexpensive drum mic packages?

Long & McQuade - CAD T4 - 4 Piece Drum Mic Pack


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

this kit was recorded with a single mic...

[video=youtube;VISJfkjydqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VISJfkjydqg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...might go with these:

APEX Electronics: Microphone Packages

$285 at l&m

The Apex-DP3 Contains:

• 1x Apex125 Dynamic bass drum microphone
• 3x Apex126 Dynamic snare / tom microphones
• 2x Apex190 Pencil Condenser microphones w/clips (for overheads)
• 3x Apex-DC Rim-attach isolation shock-mount clip for Apex126 Microphones


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you need the mics specifically for drums, or do you want a locker of "generally usefull mics"?

If you are micing drums you cannot underestimate the part the room plays in the recording process. The style of music and role of the drums in the mixed context are also important considerations.

There are three basic methods of drum recording that I use:

1) Jazzy, laid back style with a nice open room: 2 Overheads, 1 Kick and maybe 1 on snare

2) Tight rock sound in a regular room: Close mic each drum, over/under on the snare, mic on the hat and a pair on the overhead

3) large rock sound in a nice open room: Stereo overhead pair, over/under on the snare, omni on the kick (polarity reversed and placed on drummer side of drum near beater), mid/side pair out in the room


Don't over look the possibility of renting mics for a project. L&M have a Half Price Rental Day coming up (you get everything half priced for 1 month) that can make even a tight budget work hard.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my erratic recording schedule makes renting mics unfeasable.

i do like using overhead mics potitioned in an xy pattern. i can't imagine recording drums without overheads.

i use an over/under setup on the snare when possible.

i also mic the toms, so that they can be 'treated' during the mix. same for the bass drum.

i'm curious to try miking the bass drum as per ronmac's suggestion (polarity reversed and placed on drummer side of drum near beater).

i rarely mic the cymbals - just the hi-hat.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

+1 on the minimalist approach.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> That's a lot of mic's. Not an uncommon approach, but a lot of mic's nonetheless. Personally, I try to use a "less is more" approach to the extent possible. Sometimes close-miced toms or a hi-hat mic or two mics on the snare or two mics on the kick are necessary to get the sound you want. All of those mics create significant opportunities for phase problems, though. You should try a minimalist approach to see if you like it. When you get it right, nothing beats it.



...i'm all for a minimalist approach. right now all i'm using is one mic placed waist high and about three feet in front of the kit.

but for tracking, i need the overheads, and at the very least mics on the snare, kick and toms, so that they can be treated individually during the mixing process. 

that said, if we're recording a song that is relatively straighforward, the overheads and a kick mic might suffice.

for me, the overheads are essential. 

i absolutely agree that capturing a great performance is key.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

here's a link to a good four mic set up for drums: Recording Drums: The Glyn Johns Method of Recording Drums


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

check out this $5 chinese computer mic recording...i guess it's not the size of it...it's what you do with it...

[video=youtube;EGA0Bf35B1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGA0Bf35B1o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...might go with these:
> 
> APEX Electronics: Microphone Packages
> 
> ...


i dont have any of those, but i do have one of the apex condensors- the 435 i believe, and its a decent mic. well made, durable, and sounds pretty nice considering the low price.


----------

